# Coyote down!



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

Got out this morning right at 6 and about 615 a fox came out of the woods to my left at about 50yds with a rabbit in its mouth. This coyote must have been just to my right along the fence row because he beat feet towards the fox. I think he wanted the rabbit more than the fox. The fox dropped the rabbit and took off at the same time I dropped the coyote! Ended up being about 120yd shot.






. About 20 minutes later I had another fox come through the woods and crossed In front of me by no more than 5yrds. The look on his face was priceless when I moved and he saw me!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

fox are in season too....and kill a bunch of game animals....for example.... that rabbit in it's mouth


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

The fox was in my crosshairs when I saw the coyote. I knew it was going to be one or the other and I chose the coyote!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

would have been my choice also....nice kill and thanks for taking it....they do kill way more then the fox do....at least what I choose to hunt


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice shot! I don't think I would kill a Fox.They are few and natural to our area,Coyotes are not.And man do they multiply with no natural enemies when grown.I'm surprised there are any Rabbits where that Coyote was.



Roscoe


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Glad you shot the coyote too! Just an FYI in case you don't know, according to the regs, you need a fur bearers license to take a fox, but not required to take a coyote since it's open season all year on yotes.


----------



## Team VanHorn (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm pretty sure your gonna need a fur permit to shoot the fox.


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

Yes you do need a fur taker permit to shoot a fox. I am WELL aware of the laws but thank you for the heads up!!! I went out Wednesday morning and didn't see a thing. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

